

Protect your users from accidently loosing form input with Garlic.js - eik3_de
http://garlicjs.org/#demonstration

======
eik3_de
Can anyone recommend a Chrome Extension that does the same?

~~~
anirudhrata
I think Lazarus does the same.

~~~
eik3_de
If you're speaking of [http://getlazarus.com/](http://getlazarus.com/), do you
know why it isn't in the Chrome Web Store?

